# Lohnt sich Rift?



## Cecko89 (26. Februar 2011)

Ola




Ich wollt ma fragen ob sich das Game lohnt? 

Ich hab WOW seit der Beta gespielt aber mit cata aufgehört(einfach nur lame)

Oder hat jemand tipps zu anderen mmo´s? /discuss




Mfg Cecko


----------



## Nakai (26. Februar 2011)

Hi

Also ich habe ein bisschen die Beta gespielt und bin jetzt zum Headstart eingestiegen (hatte allerdings noch nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen). Sprich, mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut und ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass es für jeden MMORPG-Fan, der den Blick über den WoW-Tellerrand wagen möchte, einen Versuch wert ist.
Ob es dir dann gefällt ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und Geschmäcke. Vielleicht solltest du mal nennen, auf was du genau viel Wert legst bei einem MMO.

Mir z.B. gefällt an Rift vor allem das Skillsystem mit den Seelenbäumen. Die Welt ist auch sehr liebevoll gestaltet, hat eine tolle Atmosphäre und das PvP (auch wenn momentan noch mehr eine Zugabe zum PvE) hat durchaus Potential, wenn sie es kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln und vor allem das Open-PvP fördern. Die Rift's bieten immer wieder eine erfrischende Abwechslung zum Leveln und das Artefakt-System hat es mir auch angetan.
Ob es Langzeitmotivation mit sich bringt wird sich noch zeigen und ist natürlich stark vom Endcontent abhängig. Aber ich habe durchaus ein positives Gefühl.

Negativ ist vielleicht ein wenig die Hintergrundgeschichte, die etwas "dünn" wirkt, aber ich habe mich auch noch nicht wirklich sehr stark damit beschäftigt, weshalb ich hier keinen voreiligen Schluss ziehen möchte. Die Animationen wirken zum Teil auch etwas steiff. 

Wenn ich bis hier hin ein Fazit ziehen müsste, würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Rift das Nonplus-Ultra ist und das Genre total revolutioniert hat, aber es ist ein sehr solides MMO, das mir im Moment sehr Spass macht. Man könnte evt. sagen, dass Trion es sehr gut verstanden hat, gute Elemente aus anderen MMO's zu übernehmen und in einem eigenen Stil ins Spiel einzubauen.

Schlussendlich geht aber Probieren über Studieren :-)


----------



## Cecko89 (26. Februar 2011)

Hehe ^^ 




Jo ich werds ma Testen.




Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums pvp dh gute balance keine lags(ich will net in caster stehen und es kommt nur *not in range* etc ) und einfach fun.

Ich hatte zum start warhammer mal angetesten und war begeistert nur war da nie was los -.- hab anscheinend zu schnell gelevelt ka 

Diese Seelenbäume sehen echt interessant aus kann man die reseten? also die seelen etc? 

und es muss halt was los sein^^ kein bock 3h alleine irgendwo rum zu questen (das frustet) 

und wie genau funktionieren diese Rift´s ? 




Thx Mfg Cecko : X


----------



## Nakai (26. Februar 2011)

Cecko89 schrieb:


> Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums pvp dh gute balance keine lags(ich will net in caster stehen und es kommt nur *not in range* etc ) und einfach fun.
> 
> Ich hatte zum start warhammer mal angetesten und war begeistert nur war da nie was los -.- hab anscheinend zu schnell gelevelt ka
> 
> ...




Tja, das mit dem Balance wird sicher eine sehr grosse Herausforderung für Trion.
Jede Klasse (Krieger, Magier, Schurke und Kleriker) hat 8 Seelen (als Talentbäume, wenn man so will) plus eine PvP-Seele (Insgesamt also 9). Man kann immer drei Seelen gleichzeitig haben und reinskillen wie man gerade will (Auf LvL 50 hat man 66 Punkte zur Verfügung). Natürlich machen gewisse Seelenkombinationen mehr Sinn als andere, aber grundsätzlich kannst du machen was du willst. Du hast aber nicht alle Seelen von Anfang an. Im Startgebiet erhält man drei und den Rest über Quests.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit bis zu vier Seelen-Rollen zu kaufen. Das heisst, du kannst dir bis zu vier verschieden Specc's aneignen. Natürlich kannst du die Punkte und Seelen gegen ein Entgeld wieder zurücksetzten lassen.

Rifts sind Events, die in der Open-World stattfinden. Es sind Risse, die geöffnet werden können und daraus spawnen in verschiedenen Phasen Mobs, die man schlicht wegkegelt. In der Endphase spawnt dann meist der Boss. Wenn man den Rift geschlossen hat kriegt halt jeder, abhängig von seinem Ranking, noch Loot (Artefakte, Rüstungswährung, Essenzen usw.). Grundsätzlich kann man sie mit den PQ in Warhammer vergleichen, nur dass die Rifts wesentlich dynamischer und zufälliger sind. Zum Teil spawnen auch Elitemobs aus den Rissen, welche sofort davonrennen und anfangen die Fraktionsstützpunkte anzugreiffen und einzunehmen (Invasionen).
Im Endcontent gibt es dann auch 10-Spieler Raid Rifts. Wie genau die funktionieren kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber sie finden ebenfalls in der Open-World statt, was natürlich auch für PvP-Spieler interessant ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die eine Fraktion den eigenen Raid beschützt, während die andere diesen angzugreiffen versucht.
Desweiteren sind die Stützpunkte nicht nur von den Invasoren, sondern auch von der gegnerischen Fraktion angreiffbar.

Zurzeit gibt es drei PvP-Server. Auf Trübkopf hängt man zurzeit ständig in der Warteschlange und Rhazad (oder so ähnlich) ist auch recht voll, wenn auch nicht so extrem wie Trübkopf. Der dritte Server (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) ist erst vor kurzem aufgeschalten worden und daher noch ziemlich leer. Man muss aber bedenken, dass der Headstart erst Donnerstag war und das Spiel eigentlich erst am 4. März offiziell im Verkauf steht. Es wird sicher nochmals eine Welle von Spielern kommen. Ich hoffe aber sie belassen es vorläufig bei diesen drei PvP-Servern. Geisterserver will ja niemand haben.

Wie du siehst gibt es zurzeit kein "aktives" Open-PvP vom Spiel aus. Aber Rift bietet die Möglichkeiten, wenn die Spieler gewillt sind, sich durchaus ordentlich im Open-PvP auf die Mütze zu geben. Man muss auch bedenken, dass das Spiel ja gerade mal zwei Tage läuft und wer weiss was Trion in den nächsten Monaten (sofern sich das Spiel etablieren sollte) noch alles bringen wird. In Hinblick auf GW2 wird Trion im PvP-Bereich aber sicher etwas tun müssen, wenn sie die PvP-Spieler halten möchten.


----------



## Shackal (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn du Casual MMO magst sicherlich denn du kannst sogar nachd em ersten Tot sofort wieder aufstehn und brauchst keinen Heiler.
Erfolge stellen sich schnell ein und es geht zügieg level ups 

Mir hat es nicht gefallen alles zu einfach aufgebaut und zu stark aus AoC/warhammer und spielart aus WoW Kopiert und bei mir kam schon beim 2ten Event Langeweile auf.
Es gibt wesendlich weniger Server als in AION also Engpässe sind vorprogrammiert am anfang.
Nach ca 1 Monat wird es sicherlich leerer und man hat dann auch keine probleme mehr beim spielen.

Besodners Angenehm scheint es für Spieler aus WoW und AION zu sein.

Mein urteil:
Es Lohnt sich nicht

Zu einfache Grafik.
Zu tote Umgebung und kleine gebite aufgezogen
Die gebiete bis 20 die ich gesehn habe waren instanziert.
Grafik hat mir nicht gefallen.
Rifts kamen mir auch schnell langeweile auf.
Es geht alles ziemlich leicht von der hand und bietet nichts für das Geld
Es gibt mit sicherheit nichts für Highlevel die sich spätestens nach 1 woche Tummeln werden


----------



## battschack (26. Februar 2011)

Naja es gibt schon einiges zu tun im High lvl bereich wurden schon einige sachen gezeigt brauchst dich ja nur mal informieren da haben andere spiele ja dagegen garnix gehabt 

Und wie meinst du das mit die lvl gebiete am anfang bis 20 sind instanziert? Stimmt doch garned... Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 

Und das die anfangs lvl schnell gehen ist ja irgendwie in jedem spiel so oder? Selbst in Aion 

Also ich finde es lohnt sich aufjeden fall sichs zu kaufen auch wenn es am ende einen nur 3-4monate am stange hällt besser wie in ogri verschimmeln oder was auch immer..


----------



## Nakai (26. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Mein urteil:
> Es Lohnt sich nicht
> 
> Zu einfache Grafik.
> ...




Öhm, hast du das Spiel wirklich gespielt? Das einzige was instanziert ist, wäre das Startgebiet und die Zonen sind ja wohl alles andere als klein.
Ich weiss ja nicht auf welcher Grafikstufe du das Spiel gespielt hast, aber auf hoher Einstellung ist die Umgebung sicherlich nicht tot.

Was geht denn so wahnsinnig einfach von der Hand? Ach du meinst die ersten paar Level, ja das ist schon Kacke das man dort nicht gleich von Elitemobs becampt wird. Mal ehrlich, jedes MMO ist am Anfang "einfach".

Es steht übrigens schon mindestens eine Raidinstanz bereit bzw. in den Startlöchern. Diese wurde in der Alpha getestet.

Grafik ist natürlich jedermanns Geschmacksache.


----------



## Shackal (26. Februar 2011)

ich war seid dem 2ten Event dabei und war in 2 Events Aktive und habe esd ann aufgegeben


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

immer diese "lohnen" frage. welche erwartungen stellt man denn ein ein game, die es erfüllen muss, dass es sich lohnt ?
ich hab kurzentschlossen beim headstart mitgemacht, obwohl ich vorher keine infos zu dem game hatte und mir macht es spass.
es bietet eine mir neue, komplett unbekannte welt. es bietet mir klassische mmorpg kost, wie es mir aus andren spielen bekannt ist. es bietet mir massig skillungsmöglichkeiten.
es bietet mir einigermaße frisches, unverbrauchtes szenario. und es verpackt alles net in ne einigermaßen hübsche grafik/präsentation.

ich guck jetzt einfach mal wie weit ich komm und wie es sich so spielt wenn der erste sturm an headstartern abflacht oder sie in anderen gebieten sind. momentan sind die startgebiete und bis lvl 20 einfach gnadenlos überbevölkert. und selbst wenn ich dann max level erreicht haben sollte und es nix mehr zu tun gäbe (keine ahnung von endcontent) so hatte ich entweder bis dahin meinen spass oder ich hab halt vorher aufgehört..


----------



## KunQ (26. Februar 2011)

Und da waren die höheren Gebiete auch noch gesperrt gewesen in der Beta @ Shackal.


----------



## Shackal (26. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> immer diese "lohnen" frage. welche erwartungen stellt man denn ein ein game, die es erfüllen muss, dass es sich lohnt ?
> ich hab kurzentschlossen beim headstart mitgemacht, obwohl ich vorher keine infos zu dem game hatte und mir macht es spass.
> es bietet eine mir neue, komplett unbekannte welt. es bietet mir klassische mmorpg kost, wie es mir aus andren spielen bekannt ist. es bietet mir massig skillungsmöglichkeiten.
> es bietet mir einigermaße frisches, unverbrauchtes szenario. und es verpackt alles net in ne einigermaßen hübsche grafik/präsentation.
> ...



Das habe ich auch paarmal gemacht und bin paarmal auf die schnauze gefallen das letzte mal AION also mache ich es wie großteil meiner bekannten erst ansehnd ann kaufen


----------



## Shackal (26. Februar 2011)

KunQ schrieb:


> Und da waren die höheren Gebiete auch noch gesperrt gewesen in der Beta @ Shackal.



Das mag ja ein aber mir gefällt die art des MMOs nicht
Mir gefällt die art der Spielweise nicht
Mir gefällt die Umelt nicht.

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich WoW beim ersten Addon aufgab und das aus guten grund wie sich später als richtig betsätigte.
Ich habe auch AoC gespielt naja zumindest 1 Monat.
Leider wusste ich schon vor der beta das es wohl kein MMO für mich ist aus verschiedene Ausserungen der Devs.
Ich habs mir angesehn und seiddem bin ich zu Rift neagtive eingestellt und auch meien SWG Gilde haben ein schlechtes urteil abgegeben udnd er Rest hat es dnan nicht angetestet.
Alte Online bekannte haben es vereinzelt angetestet und negative beurteilt nd hoffen auf SWTOR und viele aussern sich genauso wie ich das der Hype um Rift schnell vorbei sein wird.


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Zu einfache Grafik.
> Zu tote Umgebung und kleine gebite aufgezogen
> Die gebiete bis 20 die ich gesehn habe waren instanziert.
> Grafik hat mir nicht gefallen.
> ...



Shackal du gehst mir richtig auf die nerven, was gibt es dir wenn du das Spiel mit FALSCHEN Tatsachen schlecht machst?

Tote Umgebung und Grafik sind ja Geschmacksache, aber die Gebiete sind NICHT instanziert, nur bis Level 6 ist man in einem instanzierten Tutorial und weiter hast du NICHT gespielt.

Auch gibt es jetzt schon genug Content für die Highleveler, Epic Quests, 10 Expert Dungeons und eine Raid Instanz, und im Laufe des Freimonats wurde uns die 2. und eventuell sogar schon die 3., die erste T2 Raid Instanz versprochen.

Die Expert Dungeons sind die Level Dungeons mit Zusatzbossen und auf Level 50 angehoben, laut den Dev´s soll der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Cata-Hero Niveau liegen, also durchaus fordernd am anfang.

Zum Rest sag ich nichts da du mit dem Argument "instanzierte Spielwelt" gezeigt hast, das du nur bis Level 6 gespielt hast, vermutlich nichtmal 


@Cecko: Wenn dir Spiele wie WoW, AoC und HDRO gefallen, dann ist Rift mit Sicherheit etwas für dich, gerade jetzt ist es interessant weil alles neu und unerforscht ist. Es ist noch völlig egal wie man geskillt ist, die Theorycrafter haben gott sei Dank noch nicht zugeschlagen. Das PVP ist ein zweischneidiges Blatt, einerseits macht es wirklich viel Spaß mit den Skillungen zu experimentieren, eben weil man soviele Möglichkeiten hat, andererseits ist dadurch das Balancing extrem schwer. OpenPVP gibt es schon, aber erst in den höheren Gebieten.

Wenn du allerdings Innovationen suchst, wird dir das Seelensystem und das Riftsystem(unglaublich spaßig mit der Gildentruppe durchs Land ziehen und ein Rift nach der anderen zu schließen!) vermutlich nicht reichen. Dafür läuft Rift extrem stabil, der Headstart war trotz elends langen Warteschlangen ein Erfolg, da - soweit ich weiß - kein Server abgestürtzt ist und wobei sich gefühlte 5000 Leute im Startgebiet aufgehalten haben, konnte man trotzdem questen - es gab keine Lags, laut den Devs sind die Server aber auch extrem "in Geld gebuttert.

In einem anderen Thread hat jemand Rift mit einem gut bürgerlichen Lokal verglichen. Rift bietet "normales Essen" auf sehr hohem Niveau, es schmeckt einfach gut und wirkt sauber - ein Haubenlokal mit vollkommen neuen Kreationen ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Enrico300 (26. Februar 2011)

@ Shackal: Es gibt keine Instanzierten Gebiete ausser natürlich Instanzen, die Grafik ist genau richtig, es gibt Leute die haben noch keinen Leistungsstarken Rechner, was bringt dir High End Grafik wenn es dann nur wenig Leute spielen können, siehe Everquest 2/Age of Conan damals.
Die Umgebeung ist alles andere als Tod, durch die Rifts/Invasionen ist immer was los, warum genießt du nicht einfach mal das Leveln und nicht immer schnell schnell, lernst das Spiel und deinen Char richtig kennen, wenn du an jedes Spiel so Negativ rangehst dann wundert es mich nicht das du kein Bock hast und Aion/ Rift sind 2 verschieden Welt, is ja klar!
Ob es sich lohnt muss jeder selber für sich rausfinden!


----------



## Nahemis (26. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Mein urteil:
> Es Lohnt sich nicht
> 
> Zu einfache Grafik.
> ...



Hi Shackal,

bis jetzt hast du jedes mmo abgelehnt. Mich würde interessieren, ob du überhaupt ein mmo aktiv spielst.

@TE

Ich habe mir gestern Rift bei einem Freund angesehen und es machte einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck.

Gruß Nahemis


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

jo..also wenn er mit wow, aion, aoc und co nicht warm geworden ist, wird rift ihm auch nix furchtbar neues bringen. denn das spielprinzip ist im grunde ja jetzt alt bekannt.
also welche erwartungen hast du ? das rad wird definitiv nicht neu erfunden, aber es macht schon extrem laune einzutauchen. wirklich suchtfaktor für mich.
und ich wurschtel mich durch. es gibt so viel zu tun. quests bis zum abwinken (auch wenn die jetzt nicht inovativ sind), oder ich schließe risse / geh gegen invasionen vor etc.
skille meine berufe, mach pvp, experimentiere mit meinen seelen/skillungen etc.

macht einfach spass und finde macht optisch durchaus was her. hat mich im ersten moment stark an warhammer erinnert (startgebiete) und ich bin grade immer noch am silberwald am werkeln. freu mich schon auf die anderen gebiete. wobei selbst hier schon viel geboten wird.


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich habe ein bisschen die Beta gespielt und bin jetzt zum Headstart eingestiegen (hatte allerdings noch nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen). Sprich, mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut und ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass es für jeden MMORPG-Fan, der den Blick über den WoW-Tellerrand wagen möchte, einen Versuch wert ist.
> Ob es dir dann gefällt ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und Geschmäcke. Vielleicht solltest du mal nennen, auf was du genau viel Wert legst bei einem MMO.
> ...



kann man so unterschreiben 
100 % /sign


----------



## Type your name here (26. Februar 2011)

Man ließt eig immer nur 2-3 MMos womit man ein anderes MMo dann vergleicht...da hab ich ehrlich gesagt das Gefühl das die Mehrheit einfach grob gesagt doch keine Erfahrung in Sachen objektives testen von Spielen besitzt....sry vlt bissl krass ausgedrückt

Rift erfindet def. nichts neus (klar wie auch (haben wir schon gelesen wieso und warum))

Das was Trion aber macht ist sehr gut aus anderen MMos erweitert bzw einfach übernommen wurden weil es bei der Mehrheit der masse gut angekommen ist.

par Beispiele wären.: *Gildenlevel-System (nein WoW und Warhammer haben das NICHT erfunden)*--->das erste mal wo mir so etwas aufgefallen ist war In *Everquest 2.
*
- erweitert wurde es durch ein Skillsystem was *ähnlich* dem von *Warhammer* war.


Rifts als PQ´s aus Warhammer, kamen bei dem größten Teil gut an weil man ohne zwang sich einer öffentlichen Gruppe anschließen konnte und je nach aktivität dort mehr oder weniger Loot bekommen hat. 

Der Unterschied an den Pq´s und Rifts ist, dass Rifts aktiv bekämpft werden müssen (Rift Invasionen) und PQ´s aus Warhammer auch Ignoriert werden können.

(In Warhammer leicht unbalaced, wurde oft hin und hergeschoben und irgendwie hats dochnich geklappt)

-klappt in Rift eig sehr gut, komme ich zuspät beim Event an und haue nur auf 2 mobs bekomme ich nicht den "ÜBERLOOT". sondern halt nur 2-3 Planarit, dagegen bekomme ich wenn ich von anfang an dabeigewesen bin Tweilse sogar mal nen hochwertigen Ebenenstein.


Was mir persönlich noch aufgefallen ist:

Der allgemeine Style *ähnelt Einem Everquest 2* mit 3 (6) anstatt (nicht mehr genau sicher-->) 18 Rassen.

Alleine das *Sammelsystem der Artefakte* fand ich *aus EQ2* so geil und das wieder hier zufinden macht mir großen Spass da man allerlei krimskrams bekommt der nicht zwingend notwendig ist dennoch fürs Spiel irgendwie passend wirkt.

Craften ist altbekannt, schön finde ich auch wieder *man braucht unterschiedliche Arbeitsplatten* für den jew. Beruf und das *Salvagen* der nicht gebrauchten Rüstungen und Waffen ist zwar auchnicht neu

(*die Arbeitsplatten aus Eq2 wieder stammen und Salvagen aus dem alten DAOC)*

Zum *Technischen Design* ist nichts weiterzusagen, man kann *alles verschieben* man kann Skills und Gegenstände im Chat posten, 

*SOGAR seine UI kann man von anderen Chars Importieren wo das ein oder andere Game ein Addon gebraucht hat* *Hust*

Die komplette Ui lässt sich nach freiem wunsch ändern (bewegen und Skalieren)

Alleine schon vom Technischen Aufwand hat Rift für mich seit Jahren voller Fastfood MMos einen sehr guten Platz belegt.....nicht den besten aber einen sehr guten.

und bitte lasst euch diesen Satz nochmal genau durch euren Kopf gehen:



*Besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht*.

[Wall of Text sry]


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Februar 2011)

> *Besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht*.



Es wurde halt das beste aus anderen MMos in Rift vereint bzw. überwiegt eigentlich der WoW Anteil. Die Absicht dahinter ist klar, WoW Spieler sollen sich auf anhieb zurecht finden, denn ich denke mal das ist die Zielgruppe von Rift.
Im Prinzip ist Rift WoW im Warhammerstyle(Grafikstyle,Risse etc.).

Ob das alles reicht um die Spieler bis zum Ende der 30 Freitage zu halten,werden wir sehen.

Und die Leute die hier andern vorwerfen nicht objektiv zu testen....schonmal daran gedacht,dass diese Leute vielleicht schon bei anderen Headstarts dabei waren und gemerkt haben wieviel von der anfänglichen Euphorie übrig geblieben ist? nämlich nichts...

Bei jedem neuen MMOS war es bisher so....alle total begeistert und jeder der etwas Kritik geübt hat wurde als WoW Fanboy beschimpft bzw. er hatte überhauot keine Ahnung. Nach 2-3 Monaten sahen genau diese Leute dann ganz kleinlaut ein,dass sie über das Spiel doch nicht das gehalten hat,was es versprochen hat.

Wer sich die Mühe mal machen mag ,kann ja hier mal im Forum im Aionteil gucken(die ersten Posts)....da könnte man fast alles 1zu1 hier reinkopieren...



Was ich damit sagen will, einfach mal abwarten, paar Monate spielen und dann ein Urteil bilden. Ich persönlich werde dasResümee der Spieler abwarten, nachdem die ersten 30 Freitage vorbei sind.


----------



## Takvoriana (26. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele auch seit gut 6 Jahren WOW und hoffe, das RIFT eine Alternative ist da mir WOW seit Cata zu öde geworden ist.
Die bisherigen Videos und Bilder die ich gesehen habe und das zwischen den Zeilen lesen in Foren machen richtig Lust das Spiel einmal anzutesten :-)
Lade noch etwa 30 Minuten an den 8.3 Gigabyte rum, dann werden wir sehen :-)
Hoffnungsvoll nägelkaut :-)


----------



## Perkone (26. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel es seit gestern und es fesselt mich echt ungemein  Bin grad lvl 16 mit meinem Schurken (Seelen Assasine Saboteur Klingentänzer) und es macht echt Spaß. Gute Grafik, im Moment tut sich auch extrem viel was Events angeht (aber gut, das war bei WAR auch so und flaute ab), der Seelenwechsel is sowieso genialste wo gibt usw 
Probieren lohnt, auch wenns nur bei nem Freund is ders hat.


----------



## Shackal (26. Februar 2011)

natürlichg Spiel ich MMOs 
Ich habe 14 Jahre MMOs gespiel und da sletzte das mich bis casualiesierung spass machte war Vanguard.
Nur seid 1 Jahr nicht mehr Aktive weil die vorhandenen mich nur langweilen und glaub nicht das ich der einzige bin der sich in solchen MMOs langweilt 
Zur zeit bin ich nur in SWG EMU aktive aberw er weiss was noch kommt vieleicht Tera oder vieleicht SWTOR mal abwarten oder kein MMO mehr denn ich bin kein Casual Player und habe MMOs gespielt die nicht so leicht spielbar und mich drastisch unterfordern.

Warten wir mal ab was in 1-2 Monate noch in Rift los ist oder ob es denselben weg geht wie AION/FF14 oder andere die versuchten WoW zu kopieren.
Ich habe eine menge KOmentare in swg mitbekommen die auch sehr negative auf rift schreiben.
Wuie erwähnt keiner meiner Online bekannten ist in Rift unterwegs also ist es so das es fast nur WoW spieler bzw AION Spieler nach Rift zieht.


----------



## tomriddle (26. Februar 2011)

Nakai schrieb:


> Tja, das mit dem Balance wird sicher eine sehr grosse Herausforderung für Trion.
> Jede Klasse (Krieger, Magier, Schurke und Kleriker) hat 8 Seelen (als Talentbäume, wenn man so will) plus eine PvP-Seele (Insgesamt also 9). Man kann immer drei Seelen gleichzeitig haben und reinskillen wie man gerade will (Auf LvL 50 hat man 66 Punkte zur Verfügung). Natürlich machen gewisse Seelenkombinationen mehr Sinn als andere, aber grundsätzlich kannst du machen was du willst. Du hast aber nicht alle Seelen von Anfang an. Im Startgebiet erhält man drei und den Rest über Quests.
> Es gibt die Möglichkeit bis zu vier Seelen-Rollen zu kaufen. Das heisst, du kannst dir bis zu vier verschieden Specc's aneignen. Natürlich kannst du die Punkte und Seelen gegen ein Entgeld wieder zurücksetzten lassen.PvP-Spieler halten möchten.



Balancing vonwegen 1vs1 wird es nicht geben wurde auch schon gesagt.
Ehrlich? 
Wenn das des Ziel gewesen wäre hätte ich mal gut lachen müssen^^

Ist ganz einfach nicht möglich bei der Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten die sich bieten.
Trion sagt dazu auch klipp und klar das es stärkere und schwächere Klassen geben wird.(bitte keine Quellenangaben fragen, war mal irgendnen Irc Chat oder Podcast echt ka mehr)
Allerdings hat man ja die Möglichkeit mit einem Knopfdruck dieses etwas auszugleichen 


Greetz
Tom


----------



## wertzû (26. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Wenn du Casual MMO magst sicherlich denn du kannst sogar nachd em ersten Tot sofort wieder aufstehn und brauchst keinen Heiler.
> Erfolge stellen sich schnell ein und es geht zügieg level ups
> 
> Mir hat es nicht gefallen alles zu einfach aufgebaut und zu stark aus AoC/warhammer und spielart aus WoW Kopiert und bei mir kam schon beim 2ten Event Langeweile auf.
> ...



Grafik ist super (Aion mässig)
Umgebung ist nicht wirklich Tod, spiel mal auf Ultra
Gebiete klein? Silberwald das erste richtige Gebiet ist so gross das man über 10 minuten braucht wenn man von ost nach west und dann von nord nach süd läuft.
Instanziert? Von 1-6 Ja, Silberwald aber überhaupt nicht
Tja, bist du aber eine Ausnahme
wow, als wäre leveln schwer gewesen, geh mal auf 50 Raids, dann sag mir es ist einfach

Es gibt ja schon Raids seit der Alpha, also laber nicht so ein ****


----------



## Cecko89 (26. Februar 2011)

so danke für die vielen antworten :X




Hab mir den headstarter key besorg und spiele seit gestern und ich muss sagen wow ^^ hat mich echt überrascht die "talentbäume sind interessant und laden zum experimentieren ein.

Das rift system ist echt genial ab und zu par risse machen aus fun und dann kommt ca aller 2h nen großangriff wo man die städte deffen muss etc.

pvp naja hab als rogue zz kein slow was ich echt scheise finde aber ma gucken und die range von den caster/schützen ist ma lachhaft -.- naja mal gucken hoffe es kommen noch kleinere bg´s oder sogar noch arena ^^


----------



## Hydarnes (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hier meine subjektive Sicht zu RIFT, mitsamt der für mich daraus resultierenden Konsequenz.

Am Donnerstag begann der Headstart von RIFT. Da ich bei Amazon vor dem entsprechenden Datum geordert hatte, stand mir ein entsprechender Headstartkey zur Verfügung. An den Beta-tests hate ich mich nicht beteiligt, wohl aber die Berichte im Internet und in Zeitschriften gelesen.

An sich erhoffte ich mir ein Fantasyspiel mit ähnlich guter oder besserer Grafik als LOTRO und neuen Features. 

Gegen 21:30 Uhr versuchte ich auf meinem Zweitrechner, in RIFT einzuloggen und fand mich in einer 1-stündigen Warteschlange wieder. Dies ist aber, gerade zum weltweiten Start eines Spiels, absolut akzeptabel.

Da ich ohnehin auf meinem Hauptrechner in LOTRO unterwegs war, war dies auch kein Problem. Ich blieb solange in LOTRO, bis die Wartezeit abgelaufen war und wechselte dann zum anderen PC.

Voller Neugier betrat ich dann die Chargenerierung.

Hier gab es für mich den ersten Dämpfer. Zwar gibt es bei Rift im Chardesign mehr Möglichkeiten als bei LOTRO (aber deutlich weniger als bei STO), aber keines der angebotenen Frisuren gefiel mir. Das mag sich nun trivial anhören, aber ich fand es schade, dass ganz normale Frisuren (die langen Haare, die mein Char bei LOTRO trägt) nicht angeboten werden, während alle möglichen Punk- und Rasterlocken-Frisuren vorhanden sind.

Ein erster Dämpfer für mich also, da für mich die Optik und das Aussehen des Avatars eine sehr große Rolle spielen. 

Schliesslich betrat ich mit meinem Ethianer erstmalig das Spawngebiet der Skeptiker. 


Hier kamen dann für mich entscheidende negative Punkte hinzu.
Die Bewegungsanimation des Chars war für meinen Geschmack nicht nur schlecht sondern schlichtweg abstoßend: Er trottet merkwürdig vorgebeugt und mit weit ausholender Schrittfolge durch die Landschaft. Völlig unnatürlich wirkte dies auf mich und der Gedanke, jetzt über eine längere Zeit diesen Avatar derart quaimodo-like erleben zu müssen, war eher abschreckend als motivierend.

Ich habe daraufhin die ersten Startqueste gemacht. Die Spielgrafik an sich (die der Welt und der Gebäude) ist gut gemacht, aber eben nicht qualitativ besser als LOTRO oder bei AoC. 

Dann kamen für mich weitere negativen Punkte kamen hinzu: Die Kampfanimationen wirkten für meinen Geschmack völlig übertrieben und der Zweihänder, den mein Char mittlerweile trug, war weit größer als der Char selber.

Dass die Waffe, während er läuft, entlang seines Rückens mit einer Handbreit Abstand schwebt, hat mich weniger gestört. Dies ist auch bei LOTRO nicht gelöst, wo die Waffen ins Fleisch der Chars schneiden. 

Aber dieses optisch übertriebene Megawaffendesign a la He-Man ist nichts, was mir persönlich gefällt.

Alles in allem war ich ziemlich enttäuscht von RIFT.

Denn für mich ist die Optik, insbesondere des eigenen Chars, extrem wichtig. Wichtiger noch als die Spielengine an sich. Diese für mich so wichtige Grundlage war einfach nicht vorhanden.


Aus diesem Grund habe ich am nächsten Morgen die RIFT-Bestellung bei Amazon wieder storniert (was problemlos ging) und das Spiel von meinen Rechnern gelöscht.

Soviel zu meinem Kurzausflug zu RIFT.


----------



## Uhtred (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,
schade dass du so schnell aufgegeben hast. Ich denke zum einen , das die Grafik mit der Zeit noch geändert wird und zum anderen ist Rift meiner Meinung nach ein wunderbares Spiel. Ich komme von Lotro und habe davor auch noch 3 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt, finde aber hier eine abwechslungsreiche und wunderschöne neue Heimat.

Viele Grüße
Rai


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Hydarnes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier meine subjektive Sicht zu RIFT, mitsamt der für mich daraus resultierenden Konsequenz.
> 
> ...



Die Char-Generierung bietet nicht wirklich viel, da muss ich dir recht geben. Wirklich schönes kann man damit nicht machen.^^ Finde es aber interessant, dass es Personen gibt, denen das so wichtig ist. Mir ist die Umgebung zum Beispiel deutlich wichtiger. Das es dich jetzt verwundert, dass die Grafik nicht besser als in Aoc ist, erstaunt mich auch etwas. Du schraubst deine Erwartungen dahingehend wohl ziemlich hoch. Aoc ist für mich grafisch gesehen immer noch das Nonplusultra in dem Genre. Das noch zu toppen, wäre wohl der Overkill, da die meisten Spieler von mmo's meist auf irgendwelchen Kisten unterwegs sind, die ich schon vor Jahren in die Tonne getreten hätte. Ich denke, hier läufst du als Hersteller eines solchen Spiels übelst Gefahr, dass die meisten es schlicht nicht spielen können. Und nicht alle kaufen sich, so wie ich zum Beispiel alle paar Jahre nen neuen Rechner, weil sie das Geld nicht haben, oder es schlicht anderweitig ausgeben möchten.
Mir wäre Highend-Grafik auch lieber, aber was hilft es?

Die Animationen fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Nicht toll, aber auch nicht so schlecht. Jedenfalls nicht schlechter als in HdRo, wo sich die Chars auch recht unnatürlich bewegen. Naja - Geschmackssache. Was Char-Animationen angeht, ist für mich bisher immer noch Aion over the top. Und große übertriebene Waffen find ich eigentlich ganz nice.  Ich hab sie nur nicht gern in lila oder rosa, so wie es bei Wow ab und an mal vorkam. Da hört bei mir der Spass auf.

Naja - viel Spass bei LotRo oder Aoc oder was auch immer. Ich saug mir gerade den Client von Rift. War bei der Beta dabei und eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ist jetzt nicht der Burner, aber irgendetwas brauch ich zur Überbrückung, bis Guild Wars 2 da ist und dann hoffentlich wirklich das wirt, was ich mir erhoffe.


----------



## KillerBee666 (27. Februar 2011)

Cecko89 schrieb:


> Ola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sagtn, selbst wenn ich Rift scheisse finde und nen Frühen tot vorraussage, frage ich mich wieso man mit wow aufhört und sich dann wieder nach so wow ähnlichen mmos umhört wie Rift? Da kannste auch wow Spielen xD


----------



## Hellbabe (27. Februar 2011)

Rift lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Auch wenns nicht jedermann Geschmack ist (aber da wäre es ja auch zuviel des Guten.). Es verbindet halt von vielen Games gute Dinge, und bastelt sich noch neue hinzu.... Im Gegensatz zu WoW muss man hier mal seine Skillung erarbeiten (es gibt hier keine Imbaroxxorichbinsupertoll) und keine komischen wichtigen Gearscores oder "Überteile" wo der Char übermächtig wird. Ich hoffe auch das es so bleibt. Und ihr Armen Schurken, Mages könnt die Heiler nicht mehr one oder 2hitten. Und sterben könnt ihr auch an nem Kleri..... Ansosten, die Events sind Bestandteil vom Game, die Rifts öffnen sich immer^^. Und was mir noch sehr gut gefällt... Es gibt keine Tools, Crafting hat Sinn, etc. Über das Geweine der Typen die ohne Epen wg. Max Dmg etc. weinen, lernt ma wieder ohne Tools zu spielen...aber da werden 95% dran scheitern. Und wenn man Shakal ließt, fragt man sich ob er überhaupt lvl 4 geschafft hat. Und das in einen WoWdominierten Page, die WoWler mal gegen ein in Längen besseres Game flamen is ja nix Neues. Aber ich wette in den Mamaheften von Buffed wird eh Rift mehr oder weniger zerissen - weil schwere bzw. gute Games werden eh immer Schlechter oder Garnicht kommentiert. Siehe EvE genausolange aufm Markt, zwar anderes Universum, aber noch nie nen Bericht drüber gelesen^^.


----------



## Azerak (27. Februar 2011)

So. Heute Abend hab ich das wohl genialste Erlebnis meiner MMO Karriere erlebt. 
Im Vergleich dazu kommen mir Aion und Co wie Singleplayer Spiele vor!

Silberwald.
Ca 50 Lebens Invasionen (Jede besteht auf ca 3-12 Viechern)... massig Stützpunkte überrannt und erstellt worden.
Gut 20 Lebensrisse auf und 2-3 Feuer.

Dazu ~7 Wächter Invasionen. 
Überall nur noch Warnungen.  Dann spawnten irgendwelche Kommandaten Bosse die wirklich gigantisch gewesen sind!
Überall auf der Karte war was los.

Am Ende kamen dann alle in der Mitte der Map zusammen und wir haben den "Boss" bekämpft. Es spawnten weitere Kommandaten die sich 2 Tanks schnappten. Ich zog die Adds zusammen.  

Es war eine riesige Anzahl von Spielern und es hat dermaßen Spaß gemacht!
Und dabei hats nicht mal gelaggt trotz 100+ Spieler  


Fazit: Derzeit ist RIFT weit mehr MMO als viele andere dieses Genres je sein werden ^^
Es macht einfach riesen Spaß - unbedingt reinschauen


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sagtn, selbst wenn ich Rift scheisse finde und nen Frühen tot vorraussage, frage ich mich wieso man mit wow aufhört und sich dann wieder nach so wow ähnlichen mmos umhört wie Rift? Da kannste auch wow Spielen xD



Zum Beispiel, wenn ich nicht so auf Kiddy-Grafik stehe. Oder mir die Patchpolitik auf den Senkel geht. Oder die Community einfach nur noch sucked. Oder mir dir Rifts gefallen. Oder ich nicht auf Klassen-Einheitsbrei stehe.
Oder ich nicht so auf Pixelsalat stehe. Oder ich es nicht so toll finde, dass sich der PvP-Content primär auf etwas wie eine Arena stützt. Oder ich es gut finde, dass ich extra Skillbäume für PvP bekommen kann. Oder ich nicht so auf Waffen stehe, die rosa oder lila sind. Oder mir als Classic-Spieler die Tatsache nicht gefällt, dass ich beim neuen Addon wieder durch die alte Landschaft latschen muss, wo sich optisch nur mancherorts was geändert hat. Oder ich nicht so auf irgendwelche komischen Raketen, oder Motorräder stehe, die in Wow überall rumeiern. Oder ich in einem Spiel sein will, wo generell alle von vorn anfangen und sich nicht alles in der Hauptstadt abspielt, während der Questcontent nur noch als lästige Passage gilt, die jeder so schnell wie möglich überbrücken will, damit er mit seinen Epixx in der Hauptstadt vor sich hinblinken kann. Oder mir die Szenarien in Wow zum Hals raushängen.

Brauchst du noch ein paar Gründe, oder kommst du mit denen erstmal aus? Es gibt viele Gründe, warum man von Wow zu Rift abwandern kann. Und jeder, der jetzt mal Rift ausprobiert wird seine eigenen haben, die ausschlaggebend waren.

Welche Gründe sollte ich denn haben, um nicht Rift zu spielen und weiter bei Wow zu bleiben?


----------



## Azerak (27. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Welche Gründe sollte ich denn haben, um nicht Rift zu spielen und weiter bei Wow zu bleiben?


Friendlist und... und... und... Friendlist. 

Achja, Leute denen RIFT zu hektisch ist sollten auch bei WoW bleiben. (Im RIFT forum beschwert sich ernsthaft jemand über die Rifts... fail)


----------



## Bighawk1974 (27. Februar 2011)

Es ist doch immer das gleiche kommt ein neues MMO auf den Markt, sagen viele es wird untergehen und andere wieder lobben das neue MMO in den Himmel.

 Ich habe viele Jahre WOW gespielt hat und vermutlich noch spielen wird, finde Rift einfach gut. Die Grafik ist gut und schon in den niedrigen Leveln wird schon was ein Gebot. Was mich bei Rift begeistert, dass man viele Möglichkeiten hat seine Klasse zu spielen. Die selben Klassen spielen sich doch im Grunde gleich.Die Talentbäume laden wirklich ein um vieles aus zu probieren und daher vielseitiger ist, als bei WOW. Sicherlich hat Rift viel von anderen MMO´s geklaut, aber warum auch nicht?

 Bei WOW hat man in Laufe der Zeit sich auch Sachen in das Spiel implementiert die aus anderen MMO´s stammen, dass fällt aber den meisten Spielern nicht auf. Was hat Blizzard mit dem neuen Addon gemacht, sie haben alte Instanzen neu auf gelegt. Sie haben die Classic Welt ein bissel verändert und das war es auch schon. Ich will WOW nicht schlecht machen, man merkt WOW aber mittlerweile die sechs Jahre an.

 Sicherlich wird Rift World of Warcraft nicht von Thron stoßen, allerdings wird Rift aber auch seine Stammspieler finden. Aion und Warhammer, sind nicht so erfolgreich wie sie die Entwickler es gewünscht haben, allerdings gibt es die Spiele noch immer, auch wenn sie nicht mehr so viele Server haben wie am Anfang. 

 Jeder spielt was er möchte, sei es WoW, HDRO oder sonst was. Die ständigen vergleiche mit WOW gehen mir richtig auf den SACK. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und wenn sich welche entscheiden WOW zu verlassen na und, wem juckt es denn?

 Ich für meinen Teil finde Rift gut und es lohnt sich dem Spiel eine Chance zu geben! Rift hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, aber sie haben es gut überholt. 

 Rift wird auch seine Spieler finden und ich hoffe, dass die Community sich nicht so entwickelt wie bei WOW.


----------



## Cecko89 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich zu meinen teil geb dem spiel ne chance grade diese rift events sind einfach genial

Zu der sache mit wow, man kann sagen ich hab das spiel durch, jede art von gilde.

Von Familien gilden ne hardcore pve raid gilde ne pure pvp gilde keine gilde etc etc arena bg endcontent etc einfach alles und es gibt da einfach nix mehr neues sry 

und die schönste zeit für mich war einfach classic deswegen wollt ich nen mmo was gut is und was grade neu anfängt 

mein fazit zu dem spiel:

Wow verwöhnte leute können eh nix mehr anderes spielen von daher Nc 

Zu den anderen bin jetz lvl 19 und der pve anfang war sehr gut in meinen augen 

die erste ini geht so nix besonderes , nur der endboss is geil 

ABER!: pvp ist zz total unbalanced(hoffe die bekommen das noch hin) range is einfach viel zu krass für nen melee man rennt hin sieht nen kleinen punkt vorne und es kommen schon die pfeile und furzwolken angeflogen -.- und allgemein sind die schlachten da nur auf range basierend in den teams gibt es von 10 leuten max 3 melee´s und die sterben so schnell in manchen matches :/ 

Im großen und ganzen nice mmo gucken wie es sich entwickelt aber ich werds erstma zocken  

Bin auf einen der 3 pvp server öhm der 2t vollste komm jetz net auf den namen skeptiker/Cecko wenn jemand adden will




Mfg Cecko


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Also, mir gefällt das Spiel bisher auch sehr gut. Die Laufanimationen sind okay, die Kampfanimationen meines Champions find ich sogar richtig geil. In Wow hatte ich zuletzt nen Worg-Krieger. Die Animation ist immer das gleiche. Er springt hoch, macht nen Kringel und landet. Beim Champion mit dicker Zweihand sehen die Schläge richtig gut aus und...jetzt kommts, es sind verschiedene, je nachdem, was ich mache. Die Umgebungsgrafik gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Der Boden ist nice, Gras und Bäume wiegen sich im Wind und Bäume sehen auch aus wie Bäume. Man sieht sogar die einzelnen Blätter. Für ein mmo absolut in Ordnung. Der Drache, gleich beim ersten Riss, bevor man das Startgebiet verlässt, sieht einfach nur hammergeil aus. Wenn ich da mal an dieses huhnähnliche Teil namens Todesschwinge denke, dann sind das einfach Welten. Für mich, als jemand, der Wert auf Optik legt, lohnt sich allein schon deshalb der Umstieg, auch wenn der Rest wirklich völlig gleich wäre, was er in meinen Augen aber nicht ist.

Was natürlich gerade mir auffällt, als jemand, der in Wow Krieger gespielt hat und jetzt Champion, die Aktionen, welche ich bisher habe, sind sehr Wow-like. Stört mich aber nicht, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Das mit den drei Seelen ist ne super Sache. Mann macht sich mit Champion, Ritter der Leeren und Plünderer nen Zweihand schwingenden DD, der Dots verteilt und Zauber absorbiert.  Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Das Interface ist einfach nur Hammer. Bartender Deluxe im Endeffekt schon onboard. Also ich kann bisher nicht klagen. Mag sein, dass sich meine Meinung noch ändert, aber bisher gefällt es mir einfach sehr gut.


----------



## Lintflas (27. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Das mag ja ein aber mir gefällt die art des MMOs nicht
> Mir gefällt die art der Spielweise nicht
> Mir gefällt die Umelt nicht.
> 
> ...



So langsam wissen wir es, Schackal!

Seit Wochen versuchst Du Rift mit fadenscheinigen, an den Haaren herbeigezogenen möchtegern-Argumenten schlecht zu machen. 
Wenn es Dir nicht gefällt, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, aber das heisst absolut nicht, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel ist.

Rift ist definitiv eines der besten MMOs seit langer Zeit, auch wenn Du es mit deiner höchst subjektiven Sichtweise anders siehst, und das hat mit Hype nicht das geringste zu tun.
Die meisten deiner Argumente sind Unsinn und objektiv falsch, und das sage ich nicht als Rift-Fanboy, sondern als jemand der sich um Objektivität bemüht.


----------



## Takvoriana (27. Februar 2011)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Rift lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Auch wenns nicht jedermann Geschmack ist (aber da wäre es ja auch zuviel des Guten.). Es verbindet halt von vielen Games gute Dinge, und bastelt sich noch neue hinzu.... Im Gegensatz zu WoW muss man hier mal seine Skillung erarbeiten (es gibt hier keine Imbaroxxorichbinsupertoll) und keine komischen wichtigen Gearscores oder "Überteile" wo der Char übermächtig wird. Ich hoffe auch das es so bleibt. Und ihr Armen Schurken, Mages könnt die Heiler nicht mehr one oder 2hitten. Und sterben könnt ihr auch an nem Kleri..... Ansosten, die Events sind Bestandteil vom Game, die Rifts öffnen sich immer^^. Und was mir noch sehr gut gefällt... Es gibt keine Tools, Crafting hat Sinn, etc. Über das Geweine der Typen die ohne Epen wg. Max Dmg etc. weinen, lernt ma wieder ohne Tools zu spielen...aber da werden 95% dran scheitern. Und wenn man Shakal ließt, fragt man sich ob er überhaupt lvl 4 geschafft hat. Und das in einen WoWdominierten Page, die WoWler mal gegen ein in Längen besseres Game flamen is ja nix Neues. Aber ich wette in den Mamaheften von Buffed wird eh Rift mehr oder weniger zerissen - weil schwere bzw. gute Games werden eh immer Schlechter oder Garnicht kommentiert. Siehe EvE genausolange aufm Markt, zwar anderes Universum, aber noch nie nen Bericht drüber gelesen^^.



Hey, da muß ich dochmal als langjähriger WOW´ler protestieren :-)
Ich hab mein Abo gestern gekündigt und WOW deinstalliert :-) 
LG


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2011)

dito..wow abo gekündigt. muss nur noch meine rift version abholen sobald verkaufsstart ist


----------



## Piti49 (27. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> natürlichg Spiel ich MMOs
> Ich habe 14 Jahre MMOs gespiel und da sletzte das mich bis casualiesierung spass machte war Vanguard.
> Nur seid 1 Jahr nicht mehr Aktive weil die vorhandenen mich nur langweilen und glaub nicht das ich der einzige bin der sich in solchen MMOs langweilt
> Zur zeit bin ich nur in SWG EMU aktive aberw er weiss was noch kommt vieleicht Tera oder vieleicht SWTOR mal abwarten oder kein MMO mehr denn ich bin kein Casual Player und habe MMOs gespielt die nicht so leicht spielbar und mich drastisch unterfordern.
> ...





Also ich würde dir ans Herz legen Aion und FF14 mal zu spielen.
Du nennst hier 2 MMOs die mal überhaupt kein vergleich zu WoW sind und viele eigene Ideen haben, spielerisch und grafisch setzen sich beide komplett von WoW ab und haben auch sonst kaum Gemeinsamkeiten. 
Besonder FF14 Oo das Prinzip ist anders das Leveln ist anders der Content ist anders die Steuerung ist anders, hast du es mal gespielt?

Und es sind einige DaoC, AoC, CO, HdRO, UO usw Spieler in Rift unterwegs, es gibt zwar kein Housing, aber der Rp Faktor kann riesig sein wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Story befasst, und wird auch unterstützt.
Für Casuals gehts strikt durch die Quests und ab und mal nen Rift, aber mann muss so nicht spielen. Ich sammel zum Beispiel immer mal wieder Pflanzen und Holz und mache nebenbei Rifts, dann wird mal gechattet mit Leuten die man beim schließen der Rifts kennen lernt um dann gemeinsam ein paas Quests zu machen, und anschließend geht man irgend einer anderen Sache nach.
Es gibt in Rift vieles zu tun, was man draus macht liegt bei einem selbst. 
Aber mit der Einstellung aus WoW kommt man da nicht weit, wie in jedem anderem Mmo und das wird wohl eins der größten Probleme.

Ich habe nichts gefunden wie man mehr eines anderen betrachten kann als das Equip, und das bedeutet keine Kontrolle der Skillbäume, somit gibt Rift wirklich jedem die Möglichkeit zu skillen wie er es sich vorstellt, ohne von xxxxroxxor hören zu müssen das er nur mit dieser und jener Seelen Kombi bei dieser Skillung Dmg machen kann.

Zudem ist der Endcontent zwar schon da, aber er wurde noch nie von der Masse geprobt, daher hier warten, aber wenn es mit 2 Monate bei der Stange hält, habe ich mehr Spielzeit wie mit nem 30h Rpg auf der Konsole.

Also für mich lohnt es sich definitiv und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen seine Item Hatz einzustellen und einfach mal zu spielen, so wie man es sich vorstellt, und gelegentlich auch mal selber was lesen


----------



## Error2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Mein WoW-Account läuft am 4.3 aus. Genau der richtige Tag um die RIFT-Vollversion zu kaufen


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2011)

ich hab noch 2 wochen wow. aber ehrlich gesagt momentan absolut kein trieb mehr drauf. cata ausgelutscht. wenn man irgendwas sagt heißts es nur "olol..blabla". ich hatte ja echt den nerv mich aufzuregen, dass die neuen inzen mit 4.1 nen höheres itemlevel als 333 voraussetzen..wird man ja fast gesteinigt ^^

ich hoffe nur das die lieben rift leute endlich mal die server gescheit zum laufen bringen. weil hier schon wieder warteschlange. langsam ist das lachhaft


----------



## Petu (27. Februar 2011)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Hey, da muß ich dochmal als langjähriger WOW´ler protestieren :-)
> Ich hab mein Abo gestern gekündigt und WOW deinstalliert :-)
> LG



Ok, ich habe nicht gekündigt, weil ich per Giropay zahle, also gibts da nichts zu kündigen.
Aber WoW ist bei mir auch deinstalliert worden.


----------



## Merander (27. Februar 2011)

hört sich ja echt alles gut an^^
wow gekündigt nach fast 4 jahren und rift vorbestellt^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Gute Entscheidung.  Ich spiel seit gestern und bereue bisher nichts. Der Krieger spielst sich klasse und es macht endlich wieder Spass, sich mit den Skillbäumen zu befassen. Und so vielfältig wie hier, konnte ich meinen Krieger noch nirgendwo skillen. Offen bleibt die Frage der Balance, wie gut sie das hinbekommen. Aber bisher find ich es einfach nur klasse. Rifts machen auch gut Laune. Vor allem, wenn er nicht geschlossen wurde und die Invasion schon im Gange ist. Vorhin war dem so und überall ranten irgendwelche Übermobgruppen rum. Macht echt Fun, wenn sich dann an die 50 Mann zusammentun und versuchen, die Viecher wieder dahin zu befördern, wo sie herkamen. Das hab ich halt bei Wow zuletzt komplett vermisst. Auf Syndikat kam einen die Welt beim Questen von 0-85 dermaßen tot vor. Zusammen hat man außerhalb von Instanzen kaum mehr was gemacht. Wenn ich dreimal in einer Gruppe war, dann ist das schon wohlwollend ausgedrückt. Die Quests in Rift sind zwar nicht ganz so gut, wie in Wow, aber dennoch hatte ich bisher mehr Spass, als bei Wow den gesamten Weg von 0-85 in Cata.


----------



## Merander (27. Februar 2011)

ich hab momentan nen mage auf lvl 13...ist zwar ned hoch aber hab erst heute morgen angefangen^^
Ich muss sagen es macht sauviel fun.... ein mage mit ele pet der sich dank wl noch mana geben kann und selber heilen kann is einfach zu geil^^
ich bin total begeistert von dem spiel.
Gruppen findet man atm immer egal wo, und wenn man ne frage hat heissts nich www.google.de du kackboon oder sowas sondern die spieler sin freundlich und helfen.
also ich hols mir auf jeden fall.
ich sag nicht dass wow tot ist. Es ist einfach nur zu "alt". Ich mein des Spiel gibts seit 6 jahren da is irgendwann die Luft raus. 
Als ich mit Rift angefangen hab dacht ich mir naja probierst es mal(hab schlechte erfahrungen mit Aion und War und RoM) deswegen war ich auch eher skeptisch aber es hat mich umgehaun. Ich finds einfach nur klasse.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Natürlich ist Wow nicht tot. Es hat die meisten Abonnenten. Aber es spielt sich halt fast nur noch im Endgame ab. Liegt natürlich auch an der Natur der Sache. Rift ist halt ein neues Spiel und deswegen ist halt gerade am Anfang viel los. Wird sich auch mal ändern. Aber das ist mir wurst, denn in einem Jahr kommt Guild Wars 2. 

Jedenfalls ist gerade der Headstart für mich immer die optimale Zeit, um irgendwo einzusteigen, denn da ist Leben in der Bude. Natürlich läuft man Gefahr, ein verbugtes Spiel zu kaufen. 
Aber bei Rift konnte man sich ja in der Beta von der Quali überzeugen. Und bisher gibt es wirklich nur kleine Bugs zu bemängeln.

Ich glaub, ich mach mir zu meinem Krieger noch ne Waldi-Nachklingen-Combo oder so. Auf Caster stehe ich nicht so.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2011)

Type schrieb:


> (In Warhammer leicht unbalaced, wurde oft hin und hergeschoben und irgendwie hats dochnich geklappt)
> 
> -klappt in Rift eig sehr gut, komme ich zuspät beim Event an und haue nur auf 2 mobs bekomme ich nicht den "ÜBERLOOT". sondern halt nur 2-3 Planarit, dagegen bekomme ich wenn ich von anfang an dabeigewesen bin Tweilse sogar mal nen hochwertigen Ebenenstein.




Haha das kenn ich ;D bist 15 min bei ner PQ bei und son lackaffe der 2 mobs gehauen hat würfelt ne 999 und sahnt den goldenen Sack ab ;D


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. Februar 2011)

Heute Mitag waren einige 48 und peilten für den Abend die 50 an. Ich mein, für die lohnt sich das Spiel dann ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Firun (27. Februar 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Heute Mitag waren einige 48 und peilten für den Abend die 50 an. Ich mein, für die lohnt sich das Spiel dann ja nicht mehr...



Ist bei 50 Ende ? dann geht das aber echt Fix :-/


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, 50 ist aktuell das Endlevel.

Aber es scheint in jedem MMO solche "Freaks" zu geben, die auf dem schnellsten Weg das maximale Level erreichen müssen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die sich dann nicht über fehlenden Inhalt beschweren.

Wie lange hat man eigentlich zu WoW-Beginn von 1-60 gebraucht? War man da nach 2,5 Tagen auch schon max. Level?


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie lange hat man eigentlich zu WoW-Beginn von 1-60 gebraucht? War man da nach 2,5 Tagen auch schon max. Level?



5 tage hatte der erste gebraucht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. War ein NE Schurke, der exploited hatte bis zum Abwinken. 
Danach hatte es 1 Woche gedauert bis der 2. die 60 schaffte.

Und Ottonormalos wie ich brauchten 2-3 Monate mit jedem Tag spielen


----------



## Jester (27. Februar 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Heute Mitag waren einige 48 und peilten für den Abend die 50 an. Ich mein, für die lohnt sich das Spiel dann ja nicht mehr...



Bei uns auf dem Server (Brutwacht) erreichte der Erste so ca. gegen 19:00 lvl 50. 
Ich hab ihm gleich mal viel Spaß im Endgame und an den Kriegsfronten gewünscht!


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. Februar 2011)

Mein Charakter hat jetzt 1d 4h /played mit sicherlich viel afk Zeit und sonst viel Blödsinn innerhalb der Gilde gemacht, was man halt so macht wenn das Spiel noch komplett neu ist, und ich bin jetzt ganz knapp vor Level 21... Bringt ja nichts wenn man so durchrusht, irgendwie hat man da den Sinn eines MMO´s nicht verstanden.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Februar 2011)

Denke nicht, dass die Levelgeschwindigkeit für Nicht-Freaks zu schnell ist. Bin jetzt L22 (und nen Twink auf 9), aufgrund der Betaerfahrung würd ich mal sagen, dass ich in vielleicht 5 Tagen auf 30 komme.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Februar 2011)

Rift hat ne absolut normale und korrekte Level-Kurve...das es aber immer ein paar Freaks gibt..naja so ist das halt ! Über fehlenden End-Content kann er sich ja nich wirklich beschweren, da der halt Gruppenlastig ist oder im PvP einfach auch andre Spieler benötigt


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. Februar 2011)

Die Levelkurve in Rift is so schnell wie bei jedem MMO nach der ersten Anpassung für Neueinsteiger. Das is eindeutig zu schnell.

Wann die ersten in WOW 60 waren hab ich nicht beobachtet. Der Chainpullspot bei den Wachen von ähm, wurde glücklicherweise unterbunden. Ich selbst hab sofort 2 Helden (Jäger und Schurke) auf gleicher Stufe gespielt um sie miteinander vergleichen zu können die waren nach etwas über einem Jahr 60. . Mit 35 hab ich die nächsten 2 (Kriegerin und Druide) angefangen. ...
Auch in DAoC davor hatte ich 2 Chars gleichwertig gelevelt und war dort nach etwas über einem Jahr 50. Dort war es damals möglich auf einem Spot über Chain-Pull in die "Bomben" innerhalb von 2 Tagen 50 zu werden. Das ging damals zugunsten von Albion aus. Solche Spots wurden später dann für jedes Reich exklusive eingerichtet.

Ach ja, der Welt First in Rift is Gestern 14 Uhr und etwas auf nem US-Server gewesen.


----------



## wertzû (28. Februar 2011)

14:20 war einer von trübkopf 50

Warum sollte leveln langsam sein? siehe aion die meisten haben wegen dem leveln aufgehört


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich ist es doch auch egal, ob schon manche 50 sind.

Kommt doch nur drauf an, was bei /played steht. Theoretisch hat er/sie cirka 72h gehabt, um auf Max.Level zu hetzen. Ich Spiel cirka 4h am Tag, was 18d wären, wenn ich nur L50 zum Ziel hätte. 
Eigentlich rechne ich nicht damit, vor April L50 zu sein^^ und wenn´s schneller geht, bricht mir auch nix ab, mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei MMOs immer auf den Möglichkeiten, die mir ein Spiel auf Max.Level bietet.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin derzeit nur level 19, habe Samstag angefangen und bei eigener Definition recht viel gespielt.
Zunächst einmal muss gesagt werden, dass die Spielwelt sehr viel dynamischer ist, ja stellenweise fast schon nervt. Andauernd gerät man in Invasionen, was besonders neue Spieler das ein oder andere mal durchaus nerven wird. Die Rifts sind allesamt sehr gut und machen Spaß und bieten eine zusätzliche Quelle anstelle des Questen. Aufgrund der Belohnungen kommt man ansich auch nicht drumrum diese ab und an mitzumachen.

Ich persönlich Spiele einen Schurken -> Scharfschütze (aka WoW: Jäger) und kann sagen, dass es unglaublich Spaß macht. Es ist anders - und anders ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt erst einmal gut. Man muss schon sehr viel mehr aufpassen als in WoW - zwei gleichlevelige Gegner i.O. Drei - wird sehr schwierig, der vierte ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Tod... 

Hat man sich einmal mit der etwas hakeligen Steuerung abgefunden, dann passt das Ganze.
Das schwierigste wird sein, wenn ein Spieler mit einer zu hohen Erwartungshaltung an das Spiel herantritt. Ein Spiel mit einer so flüssigen Steuerung wie WoW wird es noch eine ganze Weile lang nicht geben. Das ist Engine bedingt und da hat WoW mit der Low-End-Engine einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten, so doof es klingt. Questtechnisch ist es genau so wie WoW - Sammle dies, kille jenes, beschütze das, mach das kaputt und wenn du schon dabei bist, dann eskortiere doch mal den da nach dort hin. ABER! Die Rifts und Invasionen sorgen für Abwechslung. Es ist schier unmöglich durchzuquesten ohne von den Rifts "aufgehalten" zu werden (als normalspieler).
Denn wenn einmal eine große Invasion im Gange ist und im Questhub der Stadt dann auf einmal 2-3 Level 20 Elite bäumchen mit 200k Leben rumrennen, man selber und alle anderen Spieler drumrum noch nicht einmal ansatzweise level 20 sind und sich über 200er krits freuen, dann ist man gut und gerne eine viertelstunde damit beschäftigt seine Stadt zu verteidigen 

Der für mich größte Negativpunkt ist so ziemlich das Questtracking und die Übersicht. Wobei das auch Gewöhnungssache sein wird.
Questtracking sollet man immer mal wieder manuell nachjustieren. Besonders wenn man mal 10-15 Quests im Log hat - es werden nur 5 angezeigt, sind diese fertig, müssen unfertige manuell ausgewählt werden um sie ins tracking zu schieben und anschließend wieder auf der Karte die objektive zu sehen. Dann gibt es da noch das Handwerk - hier sollte man sich vorher auf jeden Fall auf der offiziellen Webseite oder diversen Fanseiten INFORMIEREN, bevor man alles nimmt, was einem über dem Weg läuft. Die ersten erlernbaren berufe mit meiner Rasse passten glücklicherweise mit meiner Klasse zusammen. Dies gilt jedoch nicht für alle Klassen und so gibt es plattenträger, welche Leder sammeln und lederklamotten herstellen 


Alles in allem ist RIFT auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Abwechselung und der Anschaffungspreis hat sich im Gegensatz zu Aion definitiv aus meinen Augen her mehr gelohnt.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es im späteren Spielverlauf sein wird.

Und ich bin gespannt, wie schnel RIFT gegen die Chinafarmer vorgehen wird mit Whisper-Sperren,etc.. denn die gibt es auch schon


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Also ich bin derzeit nur level 19, habe Samstag angefangen und bei eigener Definition recht viel gespielt.
> Zunächst einmal muss gesagt werden, dass die Spielwelt sehr viel dynamischer ist, ja stellenweise fast schon nervt. Andauernd gerät man in Invasionen, was besonders neue Spieler das ein oder andere mal durchaus nerven wird. Die Rifts sind allesamt sehr gut und machen Spaß und bieten eine zusätzliche Quelle anstelle des Questen. Aufgrund der Belohnungen kommt man ansich auch nicht drumrum diese ab und an mitzumachen.
> 
> Ich persönlich Spiele einen Schurken -> Scharfschütze (aka WoW: Jäger) und kann sagen, dass es unglaublich Spaß macht. Es ist anders - und anders ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt erst einmal gut. Man muss schon sehr viel mehr aufpassen als in WoW - zwei gleichlevelige Gegner i.O. Drei - wird sehr schwierig, der vierte ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Tod...





Mahoni,Mahoni.....^^


Ich hab nur Beta-Erfahrung - auch als Schurke/Scharfschütze/Bombendingsda.


Ich hab nur 2 Tage ein paar Stunden in der Open Beta gespielt....bin nur bis Silberwald gekommen, und ich hab mich nicht wirklich beeilt. Bei Rifts bin ich mitgelaufen mit dem Mob, v.a. am letzten Tag wo irgendwie die Hölle losbrach und zig Rifts und Invasionen offen waren.....

Und mir kams wie du so schön schreibst, dann schon nervig vor...normales questen ging nimmer, mitlaufen mit den Rift-Killmob, war anfangs spassig, nach dem 4-5 kleineren Riss/Brückenkopf war es ähhmmm...boring.
V.a. das einprügeln auf freigeräumte Brückenköpfe.....ähmm ja. Stirb du böser Stein, und wenn ich wegen deiner hohen Lifepoints 5 min auf dich einprügeln muss ohne dass du dich wehrst...ähhm, ja, spannend.

Die Klassenkombination selber, fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd.

Und ich war in der kurzen Zeit auch Lv19....viell. wurde das Leveltempo zurückgeschraubt, viell. gibt es auch übermässig viel EP für Rifts - keine Ahnung.


Wenn ich aber einige Meldungen davor lese, dass es schon 50er gibt.....und es liest sich für mich nicht so, dass es ausnahmslos Freaks wären.


Aber mal abwarten...bislang bestätigt dass jedoch meine Vermutung, dass man viel zu schnell levelt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber einige Meldungen davor lese, dass es schon 50er gibt.....und es liest sich für mich nicht so, dass es ausnahmslos Freaks wären.
> 
> 
> Aber mal abwarten...bislang bestätigt dass jedoch meine Vermutung, dass man viel zu schnell levelt.



Falsch. Es sind ausnahmslos Freaks. Wir haben 2-3 von denen in der Allianz die jetzt vor 15min 50 geworden sind, und diese haben seit Headstart-Start durchgehend gespielt, mit maximal 3 Std Schlaf pro Tag... Wenn das nicht ein Freak ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Man levelt absolut nicht zu schnell. Völliger Schmarn.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

aldaric871 schrieb:


> Falsch. Es sind ausnahmslos Freaks. Wir haben 2-3 von denen in der Allianz die jetzt vor 15min 50 geworden sind, und diese haben seit Headstart-Start durchgehend gespielt, mit maximal 3 Std Schlaf pro Tag... Wenn das nicht ein Freak ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Man levelt absolut nicht zu schnell. Völliger Schmarn.



Hmm, wie gesagt, mein Gefühl in der Beta ist anders.


Ob es stimmt oder nicht weiss ich nicht, aber hier wurde ja gesagt Classic WoW auf 60 hat länger gedauert als bei euch schon 2-3 in der Allianz, und wie schon andere berichtet haben im Thread hier.

Und wielang ist Headstart nun her? hmm...?


Man darf auch Rift jetzt nicht mit WoW JETZT vergleichen....mit 3. AddOn und schon zigste EP-Anforderungsänderungen, ev. Gildenbonus usw....


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe 2-3 Abende gezockt und bin nun lvl 15 geworden. Für Leute die sich alles anschauen und nicht aus der Beta schon alles kennen ist die Levelkurve durchaus gut.
Was kann ich dafür das es Leute gibt, die ihre Chars so durch die Lande treiben? Wer jetzt 50 ist hat es eben darauf angelegt. Ja und? Das gab es in Warhammer, Aion und bei WoW.

Ich schaue mir die Berufe an, habe Zeit damit verbracht in Sanctum alles anzuschauen usw. Einiges habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden, davon abgesehen ob ich vielleicht völlig falsch skille, aber jetzt zu sagen das alles zu schnell geht nur weil einige eben durchrushen, halte ich für nicht richtig.

Der Normalspieler wird noch sehr lange brauchen bis level 50 und die anderen fangen eben an Inis zu machen oder eben PvP usw.

Vielleicht sind nach 4 Wochen 10 % der Leute level 50, wo wäre da das Problem, wenn genügend Endcontent da ist? Die Leute wollen es anscheinend so.


----------



## Karvon (28. Februar 2011)

Nein!


----------



## La Saint (28. Februar 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich Spiele einen Schurken -> Scharfschütze (aka WoW: Jäger) und kann sagen, dass es unglaublich Spaß macht.



Da sieht man wieder mal wie unterschiedlich Spass sein kann. ^^

In der Beta hatte ich ebenfalls einen Jäger (Schurke mit Bogen) mit folgender Skillung gespielt:

- Waldläufer (um ein Pet zu bekommen)
- Scharfschütze (um einen Bogen zu bekommen)
- Barde (um einen Heal zu bekommen, aber eher eine Fun-Skillung)

Die Idee dahinter war sowas wie einen Beastmaster-Jäger zu erstellen. Und das hat auch mehr oder weniger geklappt. Bis Level 10 war alles easy going. Aber danach wurde es mit zunehmendem Mob-Level immer nerviger. 

Das Problem war zweiteilig. Auf der einen Seite starb mir das Pet immer früher weg, da seine HP nicht mit dem gesteigerten Schaden der Mobs skalierte. Auf der anderen Seite machte der Jäger zu wenig Schaden um die Mobs schnell genug umzuhauen bevor das Pet starb. Gefühlt machte jeder gleichlevelige Caster doppelt soviel Schaden. Außerdem fehlte in dieser Skillung eine Möglichkeit, die Mobs zu verlangsamen. Damit fiel auch klassisches Kiten weg. Insgesamt also eine recht unbefriedigen Geschichte, da ich ständig die Mobs am Hals hatte und im Nahkampf war.

Jetzt während des Headstarts spiele ich einen Kleriker, dem Schweizer-Armeemesser unter den Klassen, und da ist es völlig egal, ob man einen Mob am Hals hat. Oder zwei. Oder drei.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder mal wie unterschiedlich Spass sein kann. ^^
> 
> In der Beta hatte ich ebenfalls einen Jäger (Schurke mit Bogen) mit folgender Skillung gespielt:
> 
> ...





Entweder Scharfschütze oder Waldläufer hat einen Schuss der Kombopunkte aufbaut, der gleichzeitig Bewegungstempo um 15% erhöht, was Kiten möglich macht.

Ich hab es in Kombi: Scharfschütze/Waldläufer/Bombendingsbums probiert.....wobei letztere Seele bei der Vergabe an Punkten relativ nutzlose Skills hatte, bis auf eine Bombe, die in gew. Bereich verlangsamt....


----------



## Elrigh (28. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich mag ich keine Threads mit dem Titel "Lohnt es sich..." weil es einfach eine blöde Frage ist. Schließlich hängt die Antwort davon ab, was man erwartet und für den Einen lohnt sich ein Spiel, das dem anderen überhaupt nicht gefällt.

Also kann ich auch nur meine subjektive Meinung abgeben und sagen: Für mich lohnt es sich schon.
Es ist ähnlich wie WOW und HdRO vom Spielprinzip her. Wenn man schon mal ein MMORPG gespielt hat, findet man sich auf Anhieb zurecht. Nach ein paar Minuten Spielen wird man aber mit den ersten Schwierigkeiten konfrontiert, z. B. die Sache mit den Seelen (Talentbäume) ist im ersten Moment etwas komplex und man wird - wenn man sich nicht vorher informiert hat - gleich wieder gestoppt und gezwungen sich mit den einzelnen Ausrichtungen auseinander zu setzen. Wer hier ohne zu überlegen einfach drei x-Beliebige Seelen wählt, hat ganz schnell Frust. Schließlich sind zwischen den Spielweisen der einzelnen Seelen so himmelhohe Unterschiede wie zwischen Paladin und Todesritter oder zwischen Hauptmann und Runenbewahrer.

Tatsächlich ist das Thema so komplex, dass ich erst mit Level 15, als ich alle Seelen meiner Klasse freigeschaltet hatte, mir einen für mich passenden Build überlegen konnte. Man muss erst mal austesten, was sich so bietet. Darin steckt aber auch die Stärke des Spiels. Ich kann aus 9 Seelen wählen, einige exklusiv fürs PVP, das gibt mir drei Mal so viele Möglichkeiten meinen Charakter zu gestalten wie in anderen MMORPGs mit dem herkömmlichen 3-Talentbäume WOW-Standard. 

Gleich zu Beginn stürzen so viele neue Spielelemente auf den Spieler ein, dass einige Spieler mit denen ich gesprochen habe, viele Sachen erst mal beiseite geschoben und ignoriert haben, um sich später damit zu beschäftigen. Dabei ist manches, was Neu wirkt, nicht wirklich Neu, sondern einfach nur Neu verpackt.

Story und Atmosphäre finde ich gut, ich bin schon ein LORE-Fan und lese auch, worum es in den Questen geht. Die Questen selbst sind nicht neu erfunden - gehe dahin, erschlage X von denen und fummel an Y herum, man kann sie in das Standardpaket "Kill", "Use", "Gather", "Rescue" "Patrol/Reconaissance" und "Deliver" einordnen, aber zumindest bisher kann ich nicht sagen, dass es mich langweilte, denn man kloppt nicht in zig Missionen auf immer dieselben Mobs ein, sondern wechselt recht zügig hin und her.

Die Rifts sind so eine Sache für sich. Natürlich stört es unheimlich, wenn man in einem Dorf gerade Handwerk machen will und es findet eine Invasion statt. Oder wenn man gerade Quest abgeben möchte und dort wo früher der Questgeber stand ist gerade die Hölle losgebrochen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - "Feuereinbruch"). Aber in den meisten Fällen sind es kleine Rifts, und es findet sich meist auch schnelle eine Gruppe, um diese zu beseitigen. Nicht zu verachten sind die Belohnungen, die man erhält. Für drei, vier Rifts konnte ich mir eine "blaue" Brustplatte kaufen, die weitaus besser ist, als jede Questbelohnung in dieser Gegend. Mittlerweile hat sich ein flotter Zweihänder dazugesellt und als nächstes hole ich mir noch passende Hosen zur Platte.
Das motiviert dann schon, inne zu halten, wenn sich ein Rift öffnet und daran teilzunehmen.

Im Moment ist heftig viel los im Startgebiet, aber ich denke, dass es mit dem Headstart zusammen hängt und dass es einige Zeit nach dem Release auch nachlassen dürfte. Außerdem kommt es mir so vor, als wäre das System dynamisch an die Menge der Spieler angepasst. Zur Hauptzeit sind ein Generalangriff und ein halbes Dutzend Risse sowie zwei bis drei "Footholds" der feindlichen Fraktion nix ungewöhnliches. Da ich aber auf Nachtschicht spiele konnte ich feststellen, dass morgens um 4 Uhr bedeutend weniger Rifts da waren. Insofern wird es in Zukunft eine wichtige Frage sein, ob man mitten in der Nacht genug Leute zusammen kriegt um einen Rift anzugehen, wenn er an einer ungünstigen Stelle erscheint.

Allerdings gibt es auch teuer Items zu kaufen, die man mit Hilfe von "Ladungen" nutzen kann, die sich wiederum bei Riftevents aufladen. Eines der Items verspricht Unterstützungstruppen, ob man damit einen Rift alleine bewältigen kann, muss noch ausgetestet werden. Die meisten Rifts sind zu schwer für eine Person alleine, auch wenn ich in den Vorab-Videos einen anderen Eindruck hatte. Vielleicht bin ich aber bisher auch nur schwereren Rifts begegnet.

Die andere Sache ist dann, dass die Riftevents Stufenmäßig natürlich an die Region gebunden sind. Ich hab an einem Riftevent mit Mobs 5 Level über dem Meinen teilgenommen und erhielt trotzdem noch einen 50% Beteiligungsbalken und entsprechende Belohnungen. Andersrum könnte ich mit Stufe 50 locker Stufe 20 Rifts farmen - alleine. Ob man dann noch genug Belohnung bekommt, dass sich das lohnt, bleibt dahin gestellt. Ich denke mal, da haben die Entwickler mitgedacht.

Was gibts noch zu sagen?

Das Handwerk ist so einfach wie in WOW oder HdRO, bisher musste ich mich noch mit keinem anderen Spieler um Rohstoffe streiten, es hat mir noch keiner was weg geklaut, ich hoffe dass das so bleibt. Das Handwerk läuft flotter als in anderen Spielen hab ich das Gefühl. Und es bringt einem auch was, man stellt nicht nur Sachen her, die völlig nutzlos sind. Die Rückgewinnung von Rohstoffen ist ein zusätzlicher Bonus.

Grafisch ist das Spiel ein Augenschmaus, selbst auf den mittleren Einstellungen, die meine alte Ati 4870 1 GB bei 1920x1200 noch zulässt. Auf meinem Lappi wollte das Spiel in den lowrender umschalten, was ich abgewürgt habe. Es ist spielbar, aber nix herausragendes mehr. Da machte HdRO noch bisher die beste grafische Figur.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir eine so tolle Grafik für jedes Spiel wünschen.

Was ich noch nicht angetestet habe ist das PVP, ich bin nicht so der PVP-Zocker. Aber von den Community-Videos her scheint es ziemlich abzugehen.

Das Achievement-System ist bei weitem nicht so umfangreich wie in WOW, weshalb es mir auch Spaß macht, ein Achievement voll zu kriegen. Man wird nicht einfach mit tausenden von Aufgaben erschlagen, sondern es bleibt schön überschaubar. Somit ist es keine Messlatte für den Messlattenvergleich.

Ansonsten bleibt das Spiel übersichtlich, auch vom UI her, wenn man mal durchgeblickt hat. Das UI ist vom Style her nicht änderbar, die grafischen Elemente bleiben, ob sie einem gefallen oder nicht. Aber ich kann damit leben. Was schön ist: die Elemente lassen sich individuell anordnen und man kann alle Elemente in Größe und Transparenz einstellen. Leider gibt es Elementgruppen, die sich nicht unabhängig voneinander bewegen lassen - wie z. B. die Spieleranzeige mit den HP-Balken und die (beim Krieger) darunter erscheinenden Fokusaufladungen. Oder die Buffs/Debuffs der NPCs bwz des Pets. Schön wäre, wenn man wenigstens einstellen könnte, ob sie über oder unter dem HP-Balken erscheinen sollen.
Hilfreich bei der Ausrichtung ist, dass die Elemente aneinandergeklebt werden können, so kann ich den Castbalken z. B. immer genau über der obersten Schnellstartleiste halten, egal, wie viele ich gerade angezeigt habe. Oder die Buff/Debuff Anzeige des Spielers platzieren wo ich will. Leider hats auch Nachteile, denn die Elemente sind "magnetisch", wenn man sie zu nahe zueinander anordnet, springen sie ans nächste Element und orientieren sich daran, man muss also immer Lücken lassen, wenn man das nicht will.


Lohnt sich Rift?
Meine Antwort habe ich gefunden. Die 50 Eumel für die SE sind gut angelegt und ich werds sicher spielen bis ins Endgame. So wie ich es mit WOW, HdRO, AOC auch gemacht hab. Aber ich hab auch eine ganz einfache Einstellung zum Thema "Lohnt", auch wenn ich z.B. in WAR nicht bis zum Ende gespielt hab, hatte ich doch eine angenehme Spielzeit für ein paar Wochen und darum hat sich selbst ein Spiel für mich gelohnt, das andere als Fehlkauf bezeichnen würden.
Ich hatte bisher nur ein Spiel, dass ich persönlich als absoluten Fehlkauf bezeichnen würde: "Command & Conquer 4" Das war aber so grottenschlecht, dass EA ein Neues in Auftrag gegeben hat, obwohl es hieß, NR 4 wäre das Letzte Spiel der Serie.


----------



## Reavel (28. Februar 2011)

Das Thema Rift und obs Spaß macht, sprechen wir übrigens in unserem Podcast an:
Hier der Link und der dazugehörende Blog . Hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Rift?
> Meine Antwort habe ich gefunden. Die 50 Eumel für die SE sind gut angelegt und ich werds sicher spielen bis ins Endgame. So wie ich es mit WOW, HdRO, AOC auch gemacht hab. Aber ich hab auch eine ganz einfache Einstellung zum Thema "Lohnt", auch wenn ich z.B. in WAR nicht bis zum Ende gespielt hab, hatte ich doch eine angenehme Spielzeit für ein paar Wochen und darum hat sich selbst ein Spiel für mich gelohnt, das andere als Fehlkauf bezeichnen würden.
> Ich hatte bisher nur ein Spiel, dass ich persönlich als absoluten Fehlkauf bezeichnen würde: "Command & Conquer 4" Das war aber so grottenschlecht, dass EA ein Neues in Auftrag gegeben hat, obwohl es hieß, NR 4 wäre das Letzte Spiel der Serie.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Endlich mal jemand mit meiner Meinung. Sogar, wenn ich Rift nur 2 Wochen jeden Tag spiele, hat es sich für mich gelohnt. Ein Call of Duty, egal wie gut, ist in 6 Stunden durch und bietet dann, abgesehen vom Multiplayer wenig bis gar keinen Reiz mehr, es zu spielen.

Nach allem, was ich in Rift bisher gesehen habe, kann ich sagen, dass ich zumindest einige Monate mit Spass dabei sein werde. Danach hat es sich für mich als Zocker schon 10mal gerechnet.

Zum Thema Levelkurve:

Ich habe Samstags die ganze Nacht gezockt, bis 4 Uhr morgens, bin Sonntag ca. 10 Uhr aufgestanden und hab mit wenigen Pausen bis Abends 00 Uhr gezockt und bin Level 12. Also, ich kann nicht sagen, dass es zu schnell gehen würde, vor allem, wenn man sich auch die Welt anschaut, anstatt nur mit Tunnelblick in Richtung 50 zu leveln. Wem das Spass macht, der kann das gerne tun. Aber für jemanden, der das Spiel auch auf sich wirken lässt und nicht einfach nur levelt, als wäre er auf der Flucht, für den ist das Leveltempo bestimmt nicht zu schnell. Da kenne ich Spiele, wo ich bei der jetzigen Spielzeit schon weiter wäre.


----------

